# Horseshoe Curve shot from a drone.



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi GUYZ,
I had this E mailed to me and thought it would be nice to post on the forum. Watch in full screen.






Mod Edit: Fixed YouTube Link.


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

Looks just like a model layout from that perspective, doesn't it?

Beautiful video. You just can't beat trains running through a Pennsylvania autumn.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, that is seriously cool. Never seen it from that angle. 

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

Simply amazing photography.


----------



## Juniata Guy (Nov 5, 2015)

Neat video; thanks for posting this! As overgrown as the trees are at Horseshoe Curve, a drone is probably about the best way available to see a train through the entire curve.

Curt


----------



## Rich883 (Jul 15, 2015)

Very cool video! Thanks for posting?


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I still miss the fourth track.hwell:


----------

